# My Phone Explorer



## ldiggins0106 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All, :upset:

I wanted some software to simply transfere SMS to PC so i found My Phone Explorer but am having some dfficulties in connecting it. 
I have a Sony Ericsson C902.

The problem I am having is when the found is connected via the Ericson USB lead, and have chosen "Phone Mode" once inserted but the software can't detect the phone.

Has anyone used this software before or can you recomend any software?

Thanks
Lewis


----------



## ldiggins0106 (Feb 11, 2008)

This has now been resolved. I didnt install the phone usb software so it was not detectign the usb port for the phone.


----------

